# [Xorg + Vmware] erreur au lancement

## ynno

Bonjour à tous,

Je reviens après une longue absence à ma distrib préférée!   :Very Happy: 

Pour l'instant j'ai installé gentoo sur vmware sous windows pour me refaire la main.

Tout fonctionne à merveille, néanmoins j'ai un petit soucis au niveau de Xorg.

J'utilise biensûr les drivers graphiques vmware fournis par gentoo pour X (emerge xf86-video-vmware).

Je suis en train de configurer mon xorg.conf à la main.

Voici l'erreur génante que m'affiche X après un startx:

```

(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Mon Mar 15 18:55:08 2010

(==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"

(EE) VMWARE(0): Xv initialization failed 

expected keysym, got XF86TouchpadToggle: line 122 of inet

expected keysym, got XF86TouchpadToggle: line 122 of inet

/etc/X11/xinit/xinitrc: line 58: twm: command not found

/etc/X11/xinit/xinitrc: line 59: xclock: command not found

/etc/X11/xinit/xinitrc: line 60: xterm: command not found

/etc/X11/xinit/xinitrc: line 61: xterm: command not found

/etc/X11/xinit/xinitrc: line 62: exec: xterm: not found

```

Je ne trouve rien de pertinent dans les recherches que j'ai faites jusqu'à présent...

Pouvez-vous venir à mon secours?

Merci d'avance pour le temps que vous consacrerez à mon post.

Voici le log complet Xorg.0.log:

```

Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

       (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

       (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Mon Mar 15 17:38:41 2010

(==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"

(==) ServerLayout "Main Layout"

(**) |-->Screen "Screen 1" (0)

(**) |   |-->Monitor "Generic Monitor"

(**) |   |-->Device "vmware"

(**) |-->Input Device "Mouse1"

(**) |-->Input Device "Keyboard1"

(**) Option "BlankTime" "10"

(**) Option "StandbyTime" "20"

(**) Option "SuspendTime" "30"

(**) Option "OffTime" "60"

(==) Not automatically adding devices

(==) Not automatically enabling devices

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/local" does not exist.

       Entry deleted from font path.

(**) FontPath set to:

       /usr/share/fonts/misc,

       /usr/share/fonts/TTF,

       /usr/share/fonts/75dpi,

       /usr/share/fonts/100dpi,

       /usr/share/fonts/misc/,

       /usr/share/fonts/TTF/,

       /usr/share/fonts/OTF,

       /usr/share/fonts/Type1/,

       /usr/share/fonts/100dpi/,

       /usr/share/fonts/75dpi/

(**) ModulePath set to "/usr/lib64/xorg/modules"

(II) Loader magic: 0x14e0

(II) Module ABI versions:

       X.Org ANSI C Emulation: 0.4

       X.Org Video Driver: 5.0

       X.Org XInput driver : 4.0

       X.Org Server Extension : 2.0

(II) Loader running on linux

(--) using VT number 7

(--) PCI:*(0:0:15:0) 15ad:0405:15ad:0405 VMware SVGA II Adapter rev 0,

Mem @ 0xd0000000/134217728, 0xd8000000/8388608, I/O @ 0x000010d0/16,

BIOS @ 0x????????/32768

(WW) Open ACPI failed (/var/run/acpid.socket) (No such file or directory)

(II) No APM support in BIOS or kernel

(II) System resource ranges:

       [0] -1  0       0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]

       [1] -1  0       0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

       [2] -1  0       0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

       [3] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

       [4] -1  0       0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

       [5] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]

(II) "extmod" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also

specified in the config file.

(II) "dbe" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also

specified in the config file.

(II) "glx" will be loaded by default.

(II) "record" will be loaded by default.

(II) "dri" will be loaded by default.

(II) "dri2" will be loaded by default.

(II) LoadModule: "dbe"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions//libdbe.so

(II) Module dbe: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

       compiled for 1.6.5, module version = 1.0.0

       Module class: X.Org Server Extension

       ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0

(II) Loading extension DOUBLE-BUFFER

(II) LoadModule: "vmware"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/drivers//vmware_drv.so

(II) Module vmware: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

       compiled for 1.6.5, module version = 10.16.9

       Module class: X.Org Video Driver

       ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 5.0

(II) LoadModule: "extmod"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions//libextmod.so

(II) Module extmod: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

       compiled for 1.6.5, module version = 1.0.0

       Module class: X.Org Server Extension

       ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0

(II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER

(II) Loading extension XFree86-VidModeExtension

(II) Loading extension DPMS

(II) Loading extension XVideo

(II) Loading extension XVideo-MotionCompensation

(II) Loading extension X-Resource

(II) LoadModule: "glx"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions//libglx.so

(II) Module glx: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

       compiled for 1.6.5, module version = 1.0.0

       ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0

(==) AIGLX enabled

(II) Loading extension GLX

(II) LoadModule: "record"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions//librecord.so

(II) Module record: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

       compiled for 1.6.5, module version = 1.13.0

       Module class: X.Org Server Extension

       ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0

(II) Loading extension RECORD

(II) LoadModule: "dri"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions//libdri.so

(II) Module dri: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

       compiled for 1.6.5, module version = 1.0.0

       ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0

(II) Loading extension XFree86-DRI

(II) LoadModule: "dri2"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions//libdri2.so

(II) Module dri2: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

       compiled for 1.6.5, module version = 1.1.0

       ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0

(II) Loading extension DRI2

(II) LoadModule: "vmware"

(II) Reloading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/drivers//vmware_drv.so

(II) UnloadModule: "vmware"

(II) Failed to load module "vmware" (already loaded, 8912192)

(II) LoadModule: "mouse"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/input//mouse_drv.so

(II) Module mouse: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

       compiled for 1.6.5, module version = 1.5.0

       Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

       ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 4.0

(II) LoadModule: "kbd"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/input//kbd_drv.so

(II) Module kbd: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

       compiled for 1.6.5, module version = 1.4.0

       Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

       ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 4.0

(II) VMWARE: driver for VMware SVGA: vmware0405, vmware0710

(II) Primary Device is: PCI 00@00:0f:0

(II) resource ranges after xf86ClaimFixedResources() call:

       [0] 0   0       0x000b8000 - 0x000bffff (0x8000) MX[B]

       [1] 0   0       0x000b0000 - 0x000b7fff (0x8000) MX[B]

       [2] 0   0       0x000a0000 - 0x000affff (0x10000) MX[B]

       [3] -1  0       0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]

       [4] -1  0       0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

       [5] -1  0       0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

       [6] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

       [7] 0   0       0x000003c0 - 0x000003df (0x20) IX[B]

       [8] 0   0       0x000003b0 - 0x000003bb (0xc) IX[B]

       [9] -1  0       0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

       [10] -1 0       0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]

(II) resource ranges after probing:

       [0] 0   0       0x000b8000 - 0x000bffff (0x8000) MX[B]

       [1] 0   0       0x000b0000 - 0x000b7fff (0x8000) MX[B]

       [2] 0   0       0x000a0000 - 0x000affff (0x10000) MX[B]

       [3] -1  0       0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]

       [4] -1  0       0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

       [5] -1  0       0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

       [6] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

       [7] 0   0       0x000003c0 - 0x000003df (0x20) IX[B]

       [8] 0   0       0x000003b0 - 0x000003bb (0xc) IX[B]

       [9] -1  0       0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

       [10] -1 0       0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]

(--) VMWARE(0): VMware SVGA regs at (0x10d0, 0x10d1)

(II) Loading sub module "vgahw"

(II) LoadModule: "vgahw"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules//libvgahw.so

(II) Module vgahw: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

       compiled for 1.6.5, module version = 0.1.0

       ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 5.0

(--) VMWARE(0): caps:  0x001FC3E2

(--) VMWARE(0): depth: 24

(--) VMWARE(0): bpp:   32

(--) VMWARE(0): vram:  16777216

(--) VMWARE(0): pbase: 0xd0000000

(--) VMWARE(0): mwidt: 2560

(--) VMWARE(0): mheig: 1600

(--) VMWARE(0): depth: 8

(--) VMWARE(0): bpp:   8

(--) VMWARE(0): w.red: 8

(--) VMWARE(0): w.grn: 8

(--) VMWARE(0): w.blu: 8

(--) VMWARE(0): vis:   3

(**) VMWARE(0): Depth 8, (--) framebuffer bpp 8

(==) VMWARE(0): Default visual is PseudoColor

(==) VMWARE(0): Using HW cursor

(==) VMWARE(0): Using gamma correction (1.0, 1.0, 1.0)

(II) VMWARE(0): Generic Monitor: Using default hsync range of 31.50-37.90 kHz

(II) VMWARE(0): Generic Monitor: Using default vrefresh range of 50.00-70.00 Hz

(II) VMWARE(0): Clock range:   0.00 to 400000.00 MHz

(II) VMWARE(0): Not using default mode "640x350" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) VMWARE(0): Not using default mode "320x175" (bad mode

clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) VMWARE(0): Not using default mode "640x400" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) VMWARE(0): Not using default mode "320x200" (bad mode

clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) VMWARE(0): Not using default mode "720x400" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) VMWARE(0): Not using default mode "360x200" (bad mode

clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) VMWARE(0): Not using default mode "320x240" (bad mode

clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) VMWARE(0): Not using default mode "320x240" (bad mode

clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) VMWARE(0): Not using default mode "320x240" (bad mode

clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) VMWARE(0): Not using default mode "320x240" (bad mode

clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) VMWARE(0): Not using default mode "400x300" (bad mode

clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) VMWARE(0): Not using default mode "400x300" (bad mode

clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) VMWARE(0): Not using default mode "800x600" (hsync out of range)

(II) VMWARE(0): Not using default mode "400x300" (bad mode

clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) VMWARE(0): Not using default mode "800x600" (hsync out of range)

(II) VMWARE(0): Not using default mode "400x300" (bad mode

clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) VMWARE(0): Not using default mode "800x600" (hsync out of range)

(II) VMWARE(0): Not using default mode "400x300" (bad mode

clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) VMWARE(0): Not using default mode "1024x768" (width too large for

virtual size)

(II) VMWARE(0): Not using default mode "512x384" (bad mode

clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) VMWARE(0): Not using default mode "1024x768" (width too large for

virtual size)

(II) VMWARE(0): Not using default mode "512x384" (bad mode

clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) VMWARE(0): Not using default mode "1024x768" (width too large for

virtual size)

(II) VMWARE(0): Not using default mode "512x384" (bad mode

clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) VMWARE(0): Not using default mode "1024x768" (width too large for

virtual size)

(II) VMWARE(0): Not using default mode "512x384" (bad mode

clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) VMWARE(0): Not using default mode "1024x768" (width too large for

virtual size)

(II) VMWARE(0): Not using default mode "512x384" (bad mode

clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) VMWARE(0): Not using default mode "1152x864" (width too large for

virtual size)

(II) VMWARE(0): Not using default mode "576x432" (bad mode

clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) VMWARE(0): Not using default mode "1280x960" (width too large for

virtual size)

(II) VMWARE(0): Not using default mode "1280x960" (width too large for

virtual size)

(II) VMWARE(0): Not using default mode "1280x1024" (width too large

for virtual size)

(II) VMWARE(0): Not using default mode "640x512" (bad mode

clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) VMWARE(0): Not using default mode "1280x1024" (width too large

for virtual size)

(II) VMWARE(0): Not using default mode "640x512" (bad mode

clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) VMWARE(0): Not using default mode "1280x1024" (width too large

for virtual size)

(II) VMWARE(0): Not using default mode "640x512" (bad mode

clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) VMWARE(0): Not using default mode "1600x1200" (width too large

for virtual size)

(II) VMWARE(0): Not using default mode "800x600" (bad mode

clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) VMWARE(0): Not using default mode "1600x1200" (width too large

for virtual size)

(II) VMWARE(0): Not using default mode "800x600" (bad mode

clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) VMWARE(0): Not using default mode "1600x1200" (width too large

for virtual size)

(II) VMWARE(0): Not using default mode "800x600" (bad mode

clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) VMWARE(0): Not using default mode "1600x1200" (width too large

for virtual size)

(II) VMWARE(0): Not using default mode "800x600" (bad mode

clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) VMWARE(0): Not using default mode "1600x1200" (width too large

for virtual size)

(II) VMWARE(0): Not using default mode "800x600" (bad mode

clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) VMWARE(0): Not using default mode "1792x1344" (width too large

for virtual size)

(II) VMWARE(0): Not using default mode "896x672" (width too large for

virtual size)

(II) VMWARE(0): Not using default mode "1792x1344" (width too large

for virtual size)

(II) VMWARE(0): Not using default mode "896x672" (width too large for

virtual size)

(II) VMWARE(0): Not using default mode "1856x1392" (width too large

for virtual size)

(II) VMWARE(0): Not using default mode "928x696" (width too large for

virtual size)

(II) VMWARE(0): Not using default mode "1856x1392" (width too large

for virtual size)

(II) VMWARE(0): Not using default mode "928x696" (width too large for

virtual size)

(II) VMWARE(0): Not using default mode "1920x1440" (width too large

for virtual size)

(II) VMWARE(0): Not using default mode "960x720" (width too large for

virtual size)

(II) VMWARE(0): Not using default mode "1920x1440" (width too large

for virtual size)

(II) VMWARE(0): Not using default mode "960x720" (width too large for

virtual size)

(II) VMWARE(0): Not using default mode "832x624" (width too large for

virtual size)

(II) VMWARE(0): Not using default mode "416x312" (bad mode

clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) VMWARE(0): Not using default mode "1400x1050" (width too large

for virtual size)

(II) VMWARE(0): Not using default mode "700x525" (bad mode

clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) VMWARE(0): Not using default mode "1400x1050" (width too large

for virtual size)

(II) VMWARE(0): Not using default mode "700x525" (bad mode

clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) VMWARE(0): Not using default mode "1920x1440" (width too large

for virtual size)

(II) VMWARE(0): Not using default mode "960x720" (width too large for

virtual size)

(II) VMWARE(0): Not using default mode "2048x1536" (width too large

for virtual size)

(II) VMWARE(0): Not using default mode "1024x768" (width too large for

virtual size)

(II) VMWARE(0): Not using default mode "2048x1536" (width too large

for virtual size)

(II) VMWARE(0): Not using default mode "1024x768" (width too large for

virtual size)

(II) VMWARE(0): Not using default mode "2048x1536" (width too large

for virtual size)

(II) VMWARE(0): Not using default mode "1024x768" (width too large for

virtual size)

(II) VMWARE(0): Not using mode "1600x1200" (no mode of this name)

(**) VMWARE(0): Virtual size is 800x600 (pitch 896)

(**) VMWARE(0):  Default mode "800x600": 40.0 MHz, 37.9 kHz, 60.3 Hz

(II) VMWARE(0): Modeline "800x600"x60.3   40.00  800 840 968 1056  600

601 605 628 +hsync +vsync (37.9 kHz)

(**) VMWARE(0):  Default mode "800x600": 36.0 MHz, 35.2 kHz, 56.2 Hz

(II) VMWARE(0): Modeline "800x600"x56.2   36.00  800 824 896 1024  600

601 603 625 +hsync +vsync (35.2 kHz)

(**) VMWARE(0):  Mode "640x480": 25.2 MHz, 31.5 kHz, 59.9 Hz

(II) VMWARE(0): Modeline "640x480"x59.9   25.18  640 664 760 800  480

491 493 525 (31.5 kHz)

(==) VMWARE(0): DPI set to (96, 96)

(II) Loading sub module "fb"

(II) LoadModule: "fb"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules//libfb.so

(II) Module fb: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

       compiled for 1.6.5, module version = 1.0.0

       ABI class: X.Org ANSI C Emulation, version 0.4

(II) Loading sub module "shadowfb"

(II) LoadModule: "shadowfb"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules//libshadowfb.so

(II) Module shadowfb: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

       compiled for 1.6.5, module version = 1.0.0

       ABI class: X.Org ANSI C Emulation, version 0.4

(II) Loading sub module "ramdac"

(II) LoadModule: "ramdac"

(II) Module "ramdac" already built-in

(II) do I need RAC?  No, I don't.

(II) resource ranges after preInit:

       [0] 0   0       0x000b8000 - 0x000bffff (0x8000) MX[B]

       [1] 0   0       0x000b0000 - 0x000b7fff (0x8000) MX[B]

       [2] 0   0       0x000a0000 - 0x000affff (0x10000) MX[B]

       [3] -1  0       0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]

       [4] -1  0       0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

       [5] -1  0       0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

(II) VMWARE(0): Initialized VMWARE_CTRL extension version 0.2

(II) VMWARE(0): Initialized VMware Xinerama extension.

(II) VMWARE(0): vgaHWGetIOBase: hwp->IOBase is 0x03d0, hwp->PIOOffset is 0x0000

(==) VMWARE(0): Backing store disabled

(==) VMWARE(0): Silken mouse enabled

(EE) VMWARE(0): Xv initialization failed

(==) RandR enabled

(II) Initializing built-in extension Generic Event Extension

(II) Initializing built-in extension SHAPE

(II) Initializing built-in extension MIT-SHM

(II) Initializing built-in extension XInputExtension

(II) Initializing built-in extension XTEST

(II) Initializing built-in extension BIG-REQUESTS

(II) Initializing built-in extension SYNC

(II) Initializing built-in extension XKEYBOARD

(II) Initializing built-in extension XC-MISC

(II) Initializing built-in extension XINERAMA

(II) Initializing built-in extension XFIXES

(II) Initializing built-in extension RENDER

(II) Initializing built-in extension RANDR

(II) Initializing built-in extension COMPOSITE

(II) Initializing built-in extension DAMAGE

(II) AIGLX: Screen 0 is not DRI2 capable

(II) AIGLX: Screen 0 is not DRI capable

(II) AIGLX: Loaded and initialized /usr/lib64/dri/swrast_dri.so

(II) GLX: Initialized DRISWRAST GL provider for screen 0

(**) Option "Protocol" "Microsoft"

(**) Mouse1: Device: "/dev/input/mouse0"

(**) Mouse1: Protocol: "Microsoft"

(**) Option "CorePointer"

(**) Mouse1: always reports core events

(**) Option "Device" "/dev/input/mouse0"

(==) Mouse1: Emulate3Buttons, Emulate3Timeout: 50

(**) Mouse1: ZAxisMapping: buttons 4 and 5

(**) Mouse1: Buttons: 9

(**) Mouse1: Sensitivity: 1

(**) Option "BaudRate" "1200"

(**) Mouse1: BaudRate: 1200

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Mouse1" (type: MOUSE)

(**) Mouse1: (accel) keeping acceleration scheme 1

(**) Mouse1: (accel) filter chain progression: 2.00

(**) Mouse1: (accel) filter stage 0: 20.00 ms

(**) Mouse1: (accel) set acceleration profile 0

(**) Option "CoreKeyboard"

(**) Keyboard1: always reports core events

(**) Option "Protocol" "standard"

(**) Keyboard1: Protocol: standard

(**) Option "XkbRules" "base"

(**) Keyboard1: XkbRules: "base"

(**) Option "XkbModel" "pc105"

(**) Keyboard1: XkbModel: "pc105"

(**) Option "XkbLayout" "us"

(**) Keyboard1: XkbLayout: "us"

(**) Keyboard1: XkbLayout: "us"

(**) Option "CustomKeycodes" "off"

(**) Keyboard1: CustomKeycodes disabled

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Keyboard1" (type: KEYBOARD)

(II) UnloadModule: "mouse"

(II) UnloadModule: "kbd"

(II) VMWARE(0): Terminating Xv video-stream id:0

```

----------

